# New advice article - Timeshare Scam Retaliation for victims



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2011)

Provided by Judi Kozlowski, a handy little sample letter to send to a company that has scammed you out of an upfront fee and refuses to refund your money.

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_scam_retaliation.html


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 23, 2011)

Can we send it to Timeshare Retail sellers also :rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2011)

lol, I think youd have even less success using it in that role!


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 13, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> Provided by Judi Kozlowski, a handy little sample letter to send to a company that has scammed you out of an upfront fee and refuses to refund your money.
> 
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_scam_retaliation.html



Just an update to the post.  We have three people who have used the above email and have gotten their money back.
One was an advertisement scam.
One was we have a buyer for your timeshare just pay the closing costs today and they will be refunded.
One was a postcard company that did a webinar in the couple's home and had the 84 year old man sign the contract via his computer.  He lived in a rural area of Virginia.  The police department did not think that was nice.

Thanks,

Judi Kozlowski


----------

